# 585 front derailleur



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking at Look 585 bikes and frames on RBR and Ebay. What type of FD do the 2008-2010 585 frames take? I have looked online and some sites say braze on and some say clamp on.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

My 2010 585 Optimum takes a clamp type, but I bought a 31.8 braze adapter.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Band on, but as above I run a braze on with band adapter, just a bit easier to adjust and it makes the FD more versatile if you move your group set off the bike, also should you need to get a new FD, there is nothing to set up apart from bolting it on and cable tension, you only have to align once.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

sp3000 said:


> Band on, but as above I run a braze on with band adapter, just a bit easier to adjust and it makes the FD more versatile if you move your group set off the bike, also should you need to get a new FD, there is nothing to set up apart from bolting it on and cable tension, you only have to align once.


is it possible to post a pic of how it is set up with the adapter? i think i am running a clamp with sram force 

Twiggy


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

It came in handy when I had to replace my FD a few months ago, it took the headache out of re-alignment, as well as the risk of paint/carbon tube damage when re-clamping the tube. It's the kind of thing that is nice to only have to do once with a torque wrench. I've seen people crack the tubes with FD clamps!


----------

